# Heh, cute video of Georgia



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Apparently the poodles told her how great water is... guess she agree's with them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaVUhoCqEZk


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW! A shower for ferrets. What a novel ideal. :rofl:
_


----------

